# Uber Exec Bozoma: “, ‘Oh Look, There’s a Lot of White Men Here, Let’s Change This’



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

https://www.infowars.com/uber-exec-...res-a-lot-of-white-men-here-lets-change-this/

"I want white men to look around in their office and say, 'Oh look, there's a lot of white men here. Let's change this,'" Saint John said at the SXSW festival on Sunday.

Saint John said the onus should not be on people of color to improve diversity at work: "Why do I - as the black woman - have to fix that? There's 50 of you, there's one of me. Ya'll fix it. &#8230; Everybody else needs to make the noise - I want white men to make the noise."

http://money.cnn.com/2018/01/15/technology/uber-bozoma-saint-john/index.html

She also recently joined Salam, Uber's Muslim employee resource group, as the executive sponsor. Although she's not Muslim, she said it's important to be an ally to Uber's diverse staff.

The company continues to fend off accusations of an unfair work environment. In October, Uber was was sued by three Latina engineers who allege that they -- as women and people of color -- were paid less than their white or Asian male colleagues.

It is also operating without some powerful allies. Prior to Saint John joining the company, the Anita Borg Institute for Women and Technology cut ties with Uber over the high-profile allegations of sexism at the company. When asked about the decision, Saint John emphasized the importance of supporting female Uber employees.

"This is the time to rally," she said.


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

Its good of her to judge a man by the color of his skin and not the content of his character.

Of course, if Uber execs were judged by the Uber board based on the content of their character, there would be no Uber execs.
Then again, there would be no Uber Board, if thet were judged by the content of their character as well, so I guess it all works.


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

njn said:


> https://www.infowars.com/uber-exec-...res-a-lot-of-white-men-here-lets-change-this/
> 
> "I want white men to look around in their office and say, 'Oh look, there's a lot of white men here. Let's change this,'" Saint John said at the SXSW festival on Sunday.
> 
> ...


I got a look at her picture in the link. If she walked into my office looking like that I'd be hoping the next 50 hires were white guys. How about promoting a little homogeny for a while. I'm all diversitied out.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Cigars said:


> Its good of her to judge a man by the color of his skin and not the content of his character.
> 
> Of course, if Uber execs were judged by the Uber board based on the content of their character, there would be no Uber execs.
> Then again, there would be no Uber Board, if thet were judged by the content of their character as well, so I guess it all works.


That play on words made me chuckle. I doubt the majority of people know who said the actual quote.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> That play on words made me chuckle. I doubt the majority of people know who said the actual quote.


I didn't. Just looked it up, nice.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

njn said:


> I didn't. Just looked it up, nice.


I know the quote. You switched character and skin color from the original MLK quote.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

But she was literally hired as a chess move(don’t mean to knock her but we gotta call the move for what it was) because she was a black female.

If it’s her duty to work on the brand... how is it the job of the engineers doing their own jobs?


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Sounds like Bozo-girl is on a "listening tour" and after she listens will leave and do absolutely nothing, implement nothing and fix nothing. If she wants to be respected she could go out with drivers in the toughest inner cities early in the morning and late at night and see the reality of the work rather than doing a few pool rides in Palo Alto so that she can say that she has ticked her driver experience box as part of her listening tour.


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

njn said:


> "I want white men to look around in their office and say, 'Oh look, there's a lot of white men here.
> 
> "Why do I - as the black woman - have to fix that? There's 50 of you, there's one of me. Ya'll fix it. &#8230; Everybody else needs to make the noise - I want white men to make the noise."


Her views are sexist & racist. Why she's provided with a platform to spew this excrement is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Diversity, catch it!


----------



## lubi571 (Nov 26, 2015)

It's true that corporate has hurt (putting it mildly) the brand name. Changing skin color or gender at corporate won't do anything to deflect from the damage done. What Bozoma and the rest of corporate is missing is that the brand name is reinforced and hurt every day at the point of sale. I have never seen a company that doesn't reward the people that improve the brand. It's the drivers stupid that's where you improve the brand. Keep cutting prices and don't reward the drivers that improve the brand and all you do at corporate will be meaningless.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

What a bunch of dumb asses at corporate. 

You can play all the games you want at corporate to try to repair your image, but anything you do will absolutely be negated by the 100,000 drivers talking negatively about you when asked by passengers, family, friends, etc.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

RedANT said:


> What a bunch of dumb asses at corporate.
> 
> You can play all the games you want at corporate to try to repair your image, but anything you do will absolutely be negated by the 100,000 drivers talking negatively about you when asked by passengers, family, friends, etc.


No, not 100,000 drivers, more like 10,000,000 drivers ( got to count the deactivated ones and the ones that have quit, they will still talk sh1t on fuber and gryft. In marketing one dissatisfied customer can cause the loss of 7 potential customers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

njn said:


> https://www.infowars.com/uber-exec-...res-a-lot-of-white-men-here-lets-change-this/
> 
> "I want white men to look around in their office and say, 'Oh look, there's a lot of white men here. Let's change this,'" Saint John said at the SXSW festival on Sunday.
> 
> ...


She Always be wanting someone ELSE TO DO IT FOR HER !



RideshareinCali said:


> Her views are sexist & racist. Why she's provided with a platform to spew this excrement is beyond my comprehension.


I Agree !


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

njn said:


> Ya'll fix it. &#8230; Everybody else needs to make the noise - I want white men to make the noise."


And people complained about George Lucas... 



AintWorthIt said:


> Diversity, catch it!


I just grocked the Pokémon motto.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Blatherskite said:


> And people complained about George Lucas...
> 
> I just grocked the Pokémon motto.


Sooooo
She likes when WHITE MEN make Noise ?

Any other fantasies she cares to share ?

She can play the flute ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

bozo be like, "let's counter discrimination with more discrimination"


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...A916C4284079FF8A574AA916C4284079FF8&FORM=VIRE


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Sick


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Shes racist!


----------

